# SPSP Tomorrow Night Anyone?



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

GhostCrab and I are planning to hit annapolis(spsp, peake, coke) tomorrow night. 

Anyone interested?

Also, does anyone know where we can get some bloods after 8pm? I remember SPSP having a bait vending machine. Is it still there?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Dont tempt me!!! lol


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That "VALERO" gas station on RT. 8 has bloods and other assorted goodies. On the left immediately after you exit for Peake/Coke.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Bait near SPSP?*

There is a 7-11 at the service road I was told, has bloods.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What's up? Shrimps don't work for those croakas up there?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*shrimps*

Dont know about the croakas, but I know them WP and catfish love them. Although I bet you are more likely to find a cat at the Tank that SPSP or the Peake. 

I think that the royal farms, or whatever it's called, right off 50 on the road the peak has worms. Also the Walmart right there might have them too.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Shrimp:*

Teo, I was gooing to mention it. That's what I used the last 3 times I was there because the bloods doesn't last a second when those bloods sucking perch are around!!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I use it too*

Forgot the shrimp accidently on purpose cause everybody knows....Croakas only bite at night Sniper man put the truth out a few days ago about the daytime bite


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

walmart rt 50 bowie, 7-11 service road Annapolis


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

husky, you wanna come?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Wish I could make it . . . it's WBB family dinner night  I'd rather be fishing than hanging out with these monkeys, but it appears a social function can't miss the most entertaining, best looking, most fish catching guy.  Maybe I'll sneak out tonight


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fingers... family first. if momma aint happy, aint no one happy. and no fish for you!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very true!!! Gotta Keep Momma Happy..



SeaSalt said:


> fingers... family first. if momma aint happy, aint no one happy. and no fish for you!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

change of plans. Ghostcrab and I will be hitting SPSP at 8pm tonight!!

weather is nice!!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, I predict I will catch at least 1 Micropogonias undulatus, and hopefully a keeper.

Gonna try to catch some of them blue crabs too... wonder if I can chicken neck/dip net from tha beach - anyone know?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> ...but it appears a social function can't miss the most entertaining, best looking, most fish catching guy.


Don't worry buddy. I said I'll be there! 

Dang! Wish I could make it out with you guys tonight, but I got family plans. There is a Valero gas station on the left hand side of the road right as you exit off of the Bay Bridge on your way to Coke or Peake. They sell all kinds of bait including blood worms.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> There is a Valero gas station on the left hand side of the road right as you exit off of the Bay Bridge on your way to Coke or Peake. They sell all kinds of bait including blood worms.


Thanks, For some reason I thought it was a Royal Farms..


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Walking out the door now... will report back - hopefully with PICs of some fish


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*good luck*

catch one fo me


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, I rolled in around 8:30PM and SeaSalt and the WBB were already soaking bait. TunaFish had a few croakers in the cooler so things looked good right? Unfortunately the bites stopped but I had a great time meeting some new folks and hanging out with folks I’ve already met… TunaFish (finally in person; and thx for all your advice), chump (good to meet you) and Huntsman (good to meet you and thx for the croaker).

Maybe around 10:30PM or so, SeaSalt and I decided to give the coke a try. And as we were packing up, Huntsman pulls in a nice size croaker – this is the one that ended up in my cooler. We should have stayed (in hindsight) but crossed the bridge to the coke anyways. At the coke, we saw one guy walking out with like 30 white perch but no croakers. I caught 1 white perch, 1 horseshoe crab and a few minnows with my cast net. All good – got to meet some folks I’ve been wanting to meet and didn’t get skunked. Oh yeah, thx for grabbing my chair Fingers


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

GC I miss the opportunity meet you  But I am glad you meet other guys maybe there is another day we can meet


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

papership said:


> GC I miss the opportunity meet you  But I am glad you meet other guys maybe there is another day we can meet


 - my bad. In all the excitement I forgot to PM you. I will next time.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Ghostcrab and Seasalt,

It was really nice meeting you guys last night. It was a blast even though the fishing did not cooperate. It's always hit or miss for us in terms of fishing, but it's always a hit in terms of hanging out and meeting people. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I must be missing all of the WBB "meeting minutes" as I had no clue you all were down there. I did not have the time to fish but I would have stopped by to say hello.

Hope you took home some meat!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Cyg,

It was a very last minute trip and we only fished for about an hour and a half. Only Tuna took home some meat. Afterall, it is his week. That guy is still grinning from Sunday.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry I missed you guys out there. I was celebrating my 16th anniversary with my wife. We went to Finger and Claws for dinner and watched Shrek the Third afterwards. The food was awesome!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait, congrats on your 16th anniversary. you don't look that old...  

My catch total:

1 Spot
2 Perch
1 Wawa Iced Coffee


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

It was very nice to finally meet Ghostcrab and Seasalt (I thought he's a lot older). Even though the fish were hiding from us, I really had a great time out there. As usual, Huntsman's last cast produced a nice croaker. We have to do it again.

Doug, for some reason I'm still thinking you're in crisfield, but on weekdays you're in Balt.. So, next time, I'll make sure you'll be contacted!!!

Yeah Chump, I'm still grinning, but yawning at the same time!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL... Grinning.. That guy has a dentist appointment to restructure his jaws because he can't shut his mouth from grinning so much.. LOL.. 

Nice meetin' GC and SS and hang'n w/ FC and Chump again, a pleasure fellas. BTW.. got another nice one just before we completely packed up. Tuna gladly layed it beside the other hh's in the cooler. 

Nice nite.. may give it a go tonight but we'll see. Different location a little closer to the pad.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> LOL... Grinning.. That guy has a dentist appointment to restructure his jaws because he can't shut his mouth from grinning so much.. LOL..
> 
> Nice meetin' GC and SS and hang'n w/ FC and Chump again, a pleasure fellas. BTW.. got another nice one just before we completely packed up. Tuna gladly layed it beside the other hh's in the cooler.
> 
> Nice nite.. may give it a go tonight but we'll see. Different location a little closer to the pad.


Oh, Gawd!!!! Are you thinking what I'm thinking????? Cuz, I may have to join ya!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Sorry I missed you guys out there. I was celebrating my 16th anniversary with my wife. We went to Finger and Claws for dinner and watched Shrek the Third afterwards. The food was awesome!


Congrats man !!! Sweet 16 !!! That is fantastic. I take it since you said the food was awesome the movie was sub par?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey Cyg,
> 
> It was a very last minute trip and we only fished for about an hour and a half. Only Tuna took home some meat. Afterall, it is his week. That guy is still grinning from Sunday.
> 
> ...


That grin is hard to remove !!! Kind of looks like this  doesn't it ?

He earned it !


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Congrats man !!! Sweet 16 !!! That is fantastic. I take it since you said the food was awesome the movie was sub par?


The movie was good too, but nothing worth writing about.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Sorry I missed you guys out there. I was celebrating my 16th anniversary with my wife. We went to Finger and Claws for dinner and watched Shrek the Third afterwards. The food was awesome!


WTF, how old are you? Dang, 16th anniversary? Are you the one who got the All-U-Can Eat crab legs? I knew something was wrong when I counted the number of refills and saw I lost money!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the crab cake and my wife got the soft shelled crab and soup. They were great. The 1lb spiced shrimp appetizer was awesome too. My wife could make a meal out of that alone.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> ... WTF, how old are you? Dang, 16th anniversary?


He looks so young because of all the fishing (ahem sleeping) he does on the beach


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I got the crab cake and my wife got the soft shelled crab and soup. They were great. The 1lb spiced shrimp appetizer was awesome too. My wife could make a meal out of that alone.


Dang man, you should have told me you were coming. I would've taken care of that for ya brutha!!!!! Next time.

Don't forget, I need you to measure my rod tonight.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't forget, *I need you to measure my rod tonight*.


huh????


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> He looks so young because of all the fishing (ahem sleeping) he does on the beach


I think he's the only person who's been captured on film sleeping on _every _trip  :redface:  



fingersandclaws said:


> Don't forget, I need you to measure my rod tonight.


Um, uh, yeah...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't forget, I need you to measure my rod tonight.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't forget, I need you to measure my rod tonight.


Maybe Flea will lend you his umbrella to help with that.   
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I see a new signature coming


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't forget, I need you to measure my rod tonight.


I didn't know they made measuring tape that small... sorry fingers, can't help it.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> I didn't know they made measuring tape that small... sorry fingers, can't help it.


fingers and claws.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> WTF, how old are you? Dang, 16th anniversary?


You young bucks may be able to stay awake longer than me, but TunaFish makes me proud. He can outfish the whole bunch of you combined and is almost qualified for social security.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh chite!!!!!!!  I didn't realize what I said. You guys aren't gonna let me get away with this one huh?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats, FB. But 16 years? Really? Is this the anniversary of when you guys met? 

Congrats,
Chump


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Oh, Gawd!!!! Are you thinking what I'm thinking????? Cuz, I may have to join ya!!!


:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't forget, *I need you to measure my rod tonight.*


dude what were you thinking.. LOL...  

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*

















*“I need you to measure my rod tonight.” 
-FingersandClaws – WBB - Membership Committee Chair
5.23.07*


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Congrats, FB. But 16 years? Really? Is this the anniversary of when you guys met?
> 
> Congrats,
> Chump


Yep! We met in college, and we've been married for the past 6 years. Since we were together so long before getting married, we feel like this is our true anniversary date.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> \.
> Don't forget, I need you to measure my rod tonight.


this is what happens when you catch too many CROAKAH'S!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*anyone going this weekend to SPSP?*

Glad to see you can fish there after dark. Is anyone going there either early Sunday morning/night or monday? 

Looks like you hit it at the right time, weeknight, no crowd!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

At night (and some of this is obvious) bring some light, bug spray, extra clothing (in case it gets cold and windy).

They hit shrimp last night... but I heard squid were working a few nights ago. So I'd probably round out the bait with some bloodworms too - just a suggestion. Good luck to all who head out and please post a report


----------

